# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  ¿Andamos un poco des-magificados?

## Iban

Hola, compañeros de Magiapotagia.

A medida que pasan los meses, y los años, nuestra mágica familia va cambiando; unos llegan, otros se van, y algunos persisten. Los que quedan, además de compartir magia, también comparten amistad, se generan vínculos, nos tuteamos, bromeamos, nos preocupamos los unos por los otros... Y así no resulta extraño que nos sintamos muy cómodos en Magiapotaia más allá de lo púramente mágico. Y esto, que es algo que nos hace sentirnos especiales, también está, poco a poco, repercutiendo negativamente en el foro.

Según se han ido generando lazos de amistad, estamos usando el foro como lugar de reuniones, para intercambiar chascarrillos, para bromear, para... estar a gusto, y se nos está olvidando que la razón de ser de Magiapotagia es la magia. El número de posts de cambalache, o de nuevos miembros, o de hilos intrascendentes coge cada vez más volumen, en detrimento de los hilos puramente sobre magia. Incluso aquellos de temática mágica, no es extraño que se desvíen, y acaben en conversaciones personales, normalmente alegres y divertidas, pero alejadas de la razón de ser del hilo.

Así que, el buen ambiente que tanto agradecemos, por otro lado está perjudicando en el nivel de contenidos del foro. Los posts resultan entretenidos de leer para nosotros, los que ahora nos conocemos pero, ¿qué pensarán quienes los lean dentro de cuatro años? Que nos lo pasamos bomba, pero que aportamos poco útil.

Os agradecería una reflexión privada sobre esto; no para que empecemos a comportarnos como estúpidos estirados, pero sí para que no perdamos de vista que "magiapotagia", sin "magia", es sólo "potagia".

Picas y tréboles,

El equipo de moderación.

----------

